#  > Islam >  > Koran >  sheikh al Uthaymeen over het in opstand komen tegen regeringsleiders.

## wandelaar

zie ook sheikh Uthaymeen over het het doden van vrouwen en kinderen ten tijde van oorlog.

----------


## Dakhan

En waarom zou het mij moeten boeien wat een sheikh zegt ?

----------

